# disque externe non reconnu VirtualBox



## JChris64 (9 Novembre 2020)

bonjour ,

ayant installé VirtualBox, j'ai voulu tester mon logiciel photo qui figurait sur mon disque externe.
une fois connecté, il n'apparait pas dans la partie Windows du Mac (mais il est bien présent sous Mac)
je ne comprends pas?  
il me semble avoir bien installé VirtualBox?? ou bien cela n'a peut être aucun lien avec l'installation? 
si quelqu'un a une solution, car je tourne en rond ....
merci d'avance.


----------



## Invité (25 Novembre 2020)

Quelle version de Win as-tu installée et quel est le logiciel ?


----------



## radioman (25 Novembre 2020)

VirtualBox est partageur, mais, à son profit: il faut éjecter ton DD externe du mac (clic droit, éjecter) puis ensuite l'intégrer dans la machine virtuelle:
dans VirtualBox: menu "Périphériques" sous- menu "usb" choisir ton DD …
ensuite il doit apparaitre dans Windows.
Edit: après, suivant comment ton disque est formaté il sera utilisable ou pas … (windows veut du NTFS ou FAT 32 ou EXFAT, MacOS veut du HFS+ ou APFS ou  EXFAT)


----------



## JChris64 (25 Novembre 2020)

merci à vous 2... l'histoire est réglé depuis quelques temps...j'ai utilisé Boot Camp et c'est plus propre


----------



## radioman (25 Novembre 2020)

pour info: VMware est gratuit * en utilisation perso ET permet de faire une virtualisation à partir du volume Bootcamp !

je viens de tester la semaine dernière, du coup j'ai Bootcamp pour faire du lourd et VMware pour faire du ponctuel léger avec LA MEME installation Windows …

* il faut juste remplir un formulaire qui te donne un lien de téléchargement.


----------



## Invité (25 Novembre 2020)

radioman a dit:


> pour info: VMware est gratuit * en utilisation perso ET permet de faire une virtualisation à partir du volume Bootcamp !


Oui, mais il faut le bon Système…


----------

